# EcoTrulyPark



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

*ECO TRULY PARK*​UBICACION
Saliendo desde Lima por la carretera Panamericana Norte, pasando por el serpentin de Pasamayo hasta el cruce de Chakra y Mar, entre los contrastes creados por el Oceano Pacifico, los acantilados y las infinitas dunas de arena; llegara a un verdadero oasis; el Eco Truly Park. Alli encontrara un conjunto de construcciones que no tienen igual en el Peru ni en otras partes del mundo. Las multiples cupulas del eco Truly Park, situadas frente al mar, rinden homenaje a la hermosura de las playas.

ECOLOGIA
Nuestra finca le ofrece una gran variedad de experiencias, un Bio-Huerto sagradamente mantenido donde nuestros visitantes conoceran sobre el cultivo de la tierra sin dañarla con productos quimicos, la preparacion del Compost (abono natural), Lombricultura, Energia Solar, Energia Eolica y Construcciones Ecologicas.

RESTAURANTE
Podra degustar exoticas preparaciones vegetarianas elaboradas con productos de la Huerta y deliciosos jugos dulces naturales y pasteles en el snack, ademas Yogurt Probiotico y Pan cacero.

ARTE CONCIENTE
En nuestro taller se dictan clases de Pintura al oleo y en vidrio, Ceramica, Gravados, Yantras, Mandalas, Tambien puede visitar nuestra Galeria de exposiciones y la galeria de Vitrales mas grande nunca antes vista.

ALOJAMIENTO
Contamos con un confortable complejo de Habitaciones en Trulys o Bungalows con baño privado. Ademas, la alternativa de un amplio jardin para Campamentos con todas las comodidades.

EDUCATIVO
Especialmente pensando para que niños y adolescentes disfruten de una experienciaecologica inolvidable en un entorno de gran belleza. Asistidos por personal espacializado realizaran Caminatas Ecologicas, Escultura en arena, Talleres de Arte, Juegos de Integracion, Cosecharan Vegetales de la Huerta, aprenderan simples tecnicas de Yoga y Relajacion, saludables preparaciones entre otras actividades.

PROGRAMAS
El Eco Truly Parkse halla abierto todo el año para recibir visitantes individuales o grupales, durante el dia o con alojamiento; Eco-Yoga, Tours Educacionales, Escuelas, Jornadas para empresas, Turismo Mistico, Terapias y Relajacion, Tercera Edad, Talleres de Arte Conciente, Seminarios y Campamentos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Siempre que he viajado al norte he visto este parquè desde la panamericana.

Y bueno ... me gusta esta imàgen:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Todas las veces que he pasado por Pasamayo lo he visto, parece un sitio hinudísta al que George Harrison iría a meditar.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy agradable el lugar...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lo he visto desde la carretera, me gustaría ir, no tienen el número de contacto.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Una vez fui*

Yo he ido, es interesante para visitar y conocer su modo de vida. En cuanto a la gastronomía, el gluten es blando, puede pasar como pescado y queda bien en el cebiche alternativo que sirven allá.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> Lo he visto desde la carretera, me gustaría ir, no tienen el número de contacto.


Aqui puedes resolver tus dudas
http://www.ecotrulypark.org/eshtml/tarifas.htm


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Encantador Lugar ..espero conocerlo algun Dia .


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

super interesante exelente aporte ... al foro


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy chevere el lugar!


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

lo interesante es que los trulys estan hechos de abono seco de vaca, Increible verdad?


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

jos18g said:


> lo interesante es que los trulys estan hechos de abono seco de vaca, Increible verdad?


supongo q no deben oler a rosas:lol::lol: siempre q uso la panamericana los veo pero nunca se me dio por entrar, espero un dia poder hacerlo.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

jos18g said:


> lo interesante es que los trulys estan hechos de abono seco de vaca, Increible verdad?


uke:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No creo, se ve que son hecho con bloques de adobe.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> No creo, se ve que son hecho con bloques de adobe.


es una mezcla:yes:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q loco el thread... jamas pense que hubiera uno de ese lugar.., chvere


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

jejje hotel para pasTRULYS jejejejee , chevere!


----------

